# 11 week old "bratty" behavior



## Piper421 (Jun 26, 2021)

Our 11 week old vizsla has started acting "bratty". Jumping on us, furniture, gates. Going under couches repeatedly. Biting at our hands, feets, legs. And correcting her seems to make the behavior worse. At least for awhile. I've raised labs before but this is our first vizsla. Suggestions on how to curb these episodes of wild/defiant behavior? 

I've always been told not to use a crate as a punishment but also have read one can be used in a positive manner as a time out during these episodes if done in a calm manner. 

I'd love some suggestions! Thank you in advance.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

There is using the crate as a form of punishment, and there is using it for a time out.
Puppies get wound up and out of control, and at 11 weeks old there really isn't a lot of correction that can happen that she will retain.
Like fractious children, sometimes they just need a quiet timeout as a reset.
I was so glad when Finn could no longer squirm under the furniture! I must have pulled that little squirming dog butt out from under the chairs a zillion times. Every time the little bugger would put a fight.
Secretly, I have to admit, that I rejoiced when he conked his head to get under there the final time, and finally taught himself!


----------



## Marshyrob (Jun 15, 2021)

We had the same and she is now just 12 weeks and still doing it to a degree but a lot better. Its just phases and at the time its hard but it does pass, at least thats what im telling myself! We notice she does it more when tired or bored (we are back working from home after taking 2 weeks off to be with her all day everyday). The crete does help with a little timeout, but as mentioned talk nicely to them and make them realise its not a telling off, more a "oh gosh you are a tired little one, lets give you some time to yourself"....ha ha. We dont have sofa's high enough to get under so not experienced this, but i always remind myself to ensure im setting them up for success as much as possible so if there are temptations that they cant keep away from to then either remove them or the temptation. Not always that easy i know, but seems to work when it can be done. ie dont let them in that room until they learn self control if at all possible!


----------

